# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حذف رشته پروتز دندان

## artim

*در پی انتشار این خبر و خبر ابلاغیه ای از جانب وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی به ۱۱ دانشکده دندانپزشکی کشور تحت عنوان پذیرش دانشجو درمقطع کاردانی و حذف کار‌شناسی پیوسته رشته پروتز دندان معاون آموزشی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد در مصاحبه با خبرنگار یزد رسا اظهار داشت:بر اساس تصمیم شورای گسترش وزارت بهداشت مقطع کارشناسی پیوسته رشته پروتز دندان حذف شده است.

دکتر محمود نوری شادکام گفت: این تصمیم شامل افرادی می شود که سال آینده در کنکور سراسری شرکت می کنند و دانشجویانی که هم اکنون مشغول تحصیل در این رشته هستند شامل این تصمیم نمی شوند و در مقطع کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل می شوند.

وی در خصوص تجمع دانشجویان پروتز دندان دانشگاه یزد، با بیان اینکه حقی از دانشجویان فعلی ضایع نشده است اذعان داشت: حق دانشجو است که نسبت به هر موضوعی که احساس کند حقش ضایع شده است یا احساس خطر کند اعتراض کند و ما نیز مسئول بودیم اعتراض دانشجوها را منعکس کنیم.

دکتر شادکام افزود: تصمیم نهایی در این خصوص به عهده شورای گسترش وزارت بهداشت است.





*

*بیانیه دانشجویان رشته ساخت پروتزهای دندانی در اعتراض به حذف کارشناسی این رشته


طی تقریبا سه ماه اخیر اخباری مبنی بر احیای کاردانی رشته ساخت پروتزهای دندانی در سطح دندانپزشکی کشور شنیده شده و ابلاغیه ای ازجانب وزارت بهداشت درمان وآموزش پزشکی به 11 دانشکده دندانپزشکی کشور، تحت عنوان پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کاردانی و حذف کارشناسی پیوسته رشته مذکور رسیده است. ما دانشجویان درطی این مدت با نامه نگاری به کارگروه متشکل برای تهیه برنامه آموزشی کاردانی، ارائه پیشنهادهای مختلف و بلند مدت با مشورت اساتید خبره، مذاکرات مستقیم با برخی مسئولین وزارت و مهمتر از همه پیگیری علت این رویداد از طریق کمیسیون بهداشت و درمان مجلس شورای اسلامی اقدامات لازم را انجام داده ایم که با بی توجهی مسئولین محترم مثمرثمر نبوده است و بسیار از این رویداد شوم نگران بوده و معترض به آن هستیم. لذا در این بیانیه به شرح برخی 
مضرات این تصمیم پرداخته و روشن می کنیم که این تصمیم نوعی غرض ورزی و ضربه مهلک به پیکره این رشته می باشد:


تنها دو سال از فارغ التحصیلی اولین دوره کارشناسی پیوسته درسطح کشور می گذرد و قطعا قضاوت در مورد ناکامی یا حتی موفقیت این دوره مستلزم زمانی به اندازه حداقل یک دهه می باشد که دلیل اصلی مسئولین مربوطه دراتخاذ این تصمیم ناکامی فارغ التحصیلان در حین تحصیل و بازار کار بوده است، درصورتی که ما به دور از قضاوت درحال حاضر فارغ التحصیلانی را شاهد هستیم که با تلاش شبانه روزی، هم به امور تحقیقی پژوهشی بی سابقه ای پرداخته، هم به نحو شایسته وارد بازار کار کشور شده و هم به امور صنفی رشته درگیر شده و برای بالندگی و آینده رشته تلاشی درخور ستایش ازخود نشان می دهند. سمینارها و همایش های دانشجویی بی سابقه ای نیز درچند سال اخیر، همه و همه نوید انقلابی در بطن این رشته را میداد که ناگهان این تصمیم غیرکارشناسی و ناشایست (همانند گسترش بی رویه دانشکده های دندانپزشکی) گرفته شد که قطعا اگر به عمل بپیوندد شاهد خسران جبران ناپذیری خواهیم بود.


عدم توانایی برخی مدیران محترم در بهره بردن از اساتید مجرب و خاک خوردن تکنولوژی های پیشرفته در اغلب دانشکده های دندانپزشکی یکی دیگر از دلایل این تصمیم وزارت می باشد، که بجای تغییر این مدیران و استفاده صحیح وکارآمد از این ابزارآلات این مصوبه طرح ریزی شده است. چوب ناتوانی مدیریت صحیح تا چه زمانی باید بر پیکره این رشته زده شود و چرا باید افرادی که تضاد منافع با حرفه ما دارند همیشه برای ما تصمیم گرفته و افراد متخصص وصاحبان اصلی رشته ما منزوی گردند؟


نکته بسیار تاسف باری که وجود دارد این است که هم اکنون درگیرودار این تصمیمات وزارت، دانشکده دندانپزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران دوره PHD این رشته را به دانشجویان عراقی تدریس کرده و خون آنان را پر رنگتر از خون جوانان ایرانی می شمارند واقعا این تصمیمات چه پشتوانه منطقی دارند چه کسانی باید پاسخگوی این ناهنجاری در نظام آموزشی کشور باشند؟


لازم به ذکراست تاثیرات سوء این سیاستگذاری های غلط و نابجا در سطح علمی دندانپزشکی کشور تاثیرگذار بوده و با توجه به سندچشم انداز 1404 سطح علمی دندانپزشکی ایران را در منطقه تنزل خواهد داد به طوریکه درکشورهای مختلف در حال حاضر مقاطع بالاتر این رشته با گرایش های وسیع تدریس می شود که این امر موجب خروج موجی از دانشجویان به خارج از کشور خواهد شد. از طرفی دیگر سطح درمان دندانپزشکی کشور با وجود تعرفه های بالا و بدون حمایت بیمه با تنزل پیدا خواهد کرد و پدران و مادران ما از درمانی شایسته و درخور بی بهره خواهند بود. و کشور ضرری دو چندان خواهد دید و آینده روشنی در این مورد پیش رو نخواهد داشت.


انتظار ما از دولت تدبیر و امید بسی بیش از اینهاست. وعده ریاست محترم جمهوری در انتخابات 92 مبنی بر تخصصی کردن امور و عدم دخالت افراد غیر متخصص در امور کشوری، سمت و سویی خلاف آن وعده گرفته و شکافی بزرگ بین وعده و عمل در حال رخ دادن است، لذا ما دانشجویان از شخص محترم ریاست جمهوری جناب آقای حجه السلام و المسلمین دکتر حسن روحانی تقاضای رسیدگی مستقیم به این مسیله را داریم و خواهان لغو این مصوبه و ابلاغیه هستیم.


به گفته دبیر نهاد دانشجویی پروتز دندان کشور، جمعی از دانشجویان نامه ای در این خصوص به دکتر رسول خضری، دبیر کمسیون بهداشت مجلس در تاریخ 5 اسفندماه 93 ارسال کردند که متاسفانه علی رغم وعده هایی که به دانشجویان دادن هیچ گونه اقدامی صورت نگرفته است.
*

----------

